# Общий раздел > Авто, Мото, Вело и другая техника >  Покупка автомобиля.

## Аркадий

Посоветуйте проверенную компанию где можно приобрести автомобили из США по приемлемым ценам.

----------


## Анатолий Валерьевич

Я бы вам посоветовал такого рода компанию искать через интернет поисковики яндекса или гугла.

----------


## Дмитрий Остапов

Я тоже долгое время искал проверенную компанию где можно приобрести автомобиль из США по доступной цене и мне знакомые посоветовали обратить внимание на https://carsusa.by там и приобрел по приемлемой цене надежный автомобиль.

----------

